
Show HN: CheckPhish – Zero Hour Phishing Detection - checkphish
https://checkphish.ai
======
lozzo
Well done: in my opinion you built something that people want. In your FAQ you
wrote:

At the heart of CheckPhish, is an Artificial Intelligence based engine that
looks for indicators in a website in realtime and ranks it for phishing. This
engine learns continuously from the ever-changing threat landscape and brings
to you the latest phishing related intelligence.

It would be great if you could expand on that. I am particularly interested in
knowing how you would deal with 'false alarms'

~~~
checkphish
Thanks @lozzo. CheckPhish proactively indexes pages of popular brands. Since
the engine can identify brand automatically, and we know assets of the test
url vs that of real brand, it's easy to identify fake vs real page. Keying on
brand in this way, helps us avoid false alarms.

------
dsnuh
I'm just seeing this today. Great work! Looks like it could be very useful!

Would it be possible to integrate this into something like a Palo Alto, so
that you could instantly add new blocking rules for any content containing one
of the urls?

How about a browser plugin that strips any phishing urls that match? I don't
know much about Javascript, but maybe you could even just source in a library
and run it client side?

~~~
checkphish
Hi dnsuh,

It is definitely possible to integrate this Palo Alto networks NGFW or any
email or web scanning appliance via our APIs.

As for browser plugin, we can use APIs and check url in real time and block
phishing urls. We just haven't had the resources to develop one.

It is not possible to do full detection at client side at the moment as our AI
engine needs quite a bit of computing power.

here is the link to our python client [https://github.com/redmarlin-
labs/neo](https://github.com/redmarlin-labs/neo)

~~~
dsnuh
Thanks for the information! Good luck with the project!

~~~
checkphish
thanks dsnuh!

------
checkphish
thanks folks. we would love to hear what can we improve and what features
would be useful?

------
abra_kadabra
I could see this being very useful. How did you initially populate your
dataset with urls?

~~~
checkphish
thanks @abra_kadabra. we proactively scan and index popular brands and add
them to our AI engine.

